
Fxmsp Chat Logs Reveal Hacked Antivirus Vendors - guardiangod
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/fxmsp-chat-logs-reveal-the-hacked-antivirus-vendors-avs-respond/
======
mjevans
From the article (in case it gets taken down):

"a conversation about source code files for various products from antivirus
companies Symantec, McAfee, and Trend Micro. The chat is between Fxmsp
members"

    
    
        Symantec (also owns the trade-mark Norton)
        McAfee
        Trend Micro

~~~
mirimir
[https://archive.fo/ssLRP](https://archive.fo/ssLRP)

~~~
mfit
+10

------
Down_n_Out
Funny, I posted[0] this 4 days ago and it didn't get picked up... Here's the
link to the article I referenced to for those interested [1]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19875574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19875574)
[1] [https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2019/05/top-antivirus-
companies-h...](https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2019/05/top-antivirus-companies-
hacked-by-a-credible-threat-demanding-a-measly-430-grand-security-firm-says/)

~~~
mfit
Funnier is how one article has the hackers' chat logs with the names of the
victim antivirus companies and the other doesn't.

Gizmodo [US] also gave the names of the victims:
[https://gizmodo.com/antivirus-makers-confirm-and-deny-
gettin...](https://gizmodo.com/antivirus-makers-confirm-and-deny-getting-
breached-afte-1834725136)

For a broader picture: 1\.
[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/hackers-
selli...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/hackers-selling-
access-and-source-code-from-antivirus-companies/) 2\.
[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/new-
details-e...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/new-details-
emerge-of-fxmsps-hacking-of-antivirus-companies/)

------
ccnafr
So basically every AV vendor denied getting hacked

